

Carrot – A weather app with personality - capex
http://www.meetcarrot.com/weather/mac/

======
danvesma
Looks very pretty, but that's a heck of a lot to charge for a weather app. I
think i'll stick to the built in weather service on my Mac, or pull out my
iPhone and use Weather Line.

